# R32 GTR Midnight Purple in Aberdeen



## seanab (Jul 20, 2006)

Hello Everyone!

Ive just got round to cleaning the gtr for the first time so thought i'd get some pics up... Shame i have NO camera experties!



















And now for something completely different.



 













I cannot remember at the moment where i host larger pics... have to sort it later!


----------



## GTR Jon (Mar 15, 2006)

Love purple 32's, probably because i have one  Not really sure about GTR badges on the front of them though. Try and get some better pics sorted


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

what are you roasting in that last pic?
Honda engine bits?

Kinda looks like squirells.....cool!!!


----------



## NuttyRB26 (Jul 9, 2006)

Car looks nice and i like the fire pic as well, looks cool! :thumbsup: And what wheels are they? They look to me like Enkei J-speed's or RAYS 57C gram lights


----------



## RedsunsFD (May 5, 2006)

Nice car, but I agree about the GT-R badges on the front, looks meaner without them there.


----------



## seanab (Jul 20, 2006)

Yeah Agree All the other badges are off aswell as all the stickers the jap owner had on it.

how does the front and the bonnet one come off? are there holes behind them? What about the ones on the front wings too?


Yeah they are the Enkei J-speed's well spotted!


Ive only just figured out how to host larger pics will get some more tonight in day light!

Those things are Stone Squirrels Very Well Spotted! it got a bit dark for car pics so desided to see some other things...

If you want to see more antics go to the vid on http://secsean8.bebo.com

That was us messing last week.... who could tell that fireball would be that big...

I'm nursing my clutch till i get my new Cusco twin plate one :clap: so the Rolling road is off. Just going to leakdown test it on sunday and check its all cool.


neways dinner time


See you all on the 5th!


----------



## NuttyRB26 (Jul 9, 2006)

Looking foward to seeing the new pics! :thumbsup: Also i'm glad your taking the GTR badge off the front, They don't look right on an R32 IMHO.


----------



## seanab (Jul 20, 2006)

Yeah only took the Badge off the front 1/2 way throu, and its a little overcast... but apart from that....


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Great car , clean color . . . what have you done to the engine (new covers)?


----------



## seanab (Jul 20, 2006)

No idea! Its been Like This Since it left japland!


Going to just leave it for the moment. Looks ok if the engine ever comes out it will all get colour coded ... but arsed at the moment!

Just consentrating on getting it running right first then worry about the looks later.


----------



## NuttyRB26 (Jul 9, 2006)

That looks very nice! What are your plans for it then? Edit: i just saw the above post. LOL. How much power are you looking from it?


----------



## Alex j B (Apr 24, 2004)

If you haven't alrady removed them, the bonnet badge is just stuck on with no holes behind, the front wing badges are stuck and pinned on and have 2 holes behind each. I have no idea how the badge comes off the grille as it isn't standard so it depends how they last owner fitted it.

Nice car by the way! 

Alex B


----------



## seanab (Jul 20, 2006)

Well, its probably running about 360 bhp and the new clutch can take 430, and to get above the 450 u need to change the injectors etc and then Fuel Startes to get expensive so i recon got it to 400-420 then start messing with the brakes, gearbox, diffs, interior, etc etc etc

i Think 400 would be enough, i dont even know how much torque that would be but enough for a car without an LSD lol

Ive had tints in my last couple of cars and kinda feen naked without them so that will be soon too.

This week i have: Detailed it, fitted a new tyre, Serviced it,

Later this week: i get a new balljoint thats fecked, the tracking and alignment done, getting a leak down test done on it,

when i get my clutch i'm gonna fit it, roling road it then see what i need to do to get the 400bhp.


----------



## NuttyRB26 (Jul 9, 2006)

Cool, Think the torque figue will be around 350 Ib Ft when you get it 2 400 BHP. That's just a guess mind, i'm not 100% sure.


----------



## seanab (Jul 20, 2006)

Ah cool, no only taken off the grill and the rear one...

bonnet one is next and the side ones will be staying in light of the holes.

Going to see a sprayer tomorrow and see what he thinks about it, there are a few bits i would like to get tidyed and i'm sure he will spot more... as they do.


----------



## GTR Jon (Mar 15, 2006)

Fine motor mate, much much better without the front grill badge! Bet u're chuffed!


----------



## seanab (Jul 20, 2006)

Yeah, its far more than i thought it was going to be! soo much fun!

But i can see it being an expense...Clutch £1100  but its ok, just going to try and "CAP" my spending and the power to 400-420 bhp then thats it.

anything will just be to make it go or look better...

So for the next 2 weeks just got to nurse the clutch untill the new one arrives! :bawling: As they say good things come to those who ... moan

Just Try and borrow dad's porsche again for a couple of weeks ...


----------



## seanab (Jul 20, 2006)

lol Just broke the clutch ... 5 days of ownership. lmao new one on the way 19 days and counting!


----------



## NuttyRB26 (Jul 9, 2006)

Daymn...Thats a shame :bawling: What new clutch have you ordered?


----------



## seanab (Jul 20, 2006)

well was doing a fair bit of reasearch, i found that a twin plate is what i need, so opted for the Cusco one, Whitch one i have no idea. Its rated to 520bhp so thats plenty ... i think...

There were Cheaper ones but i was kinda heading for that sort of power anyway so had to be done!


----------



## NuttyRB26 (Jul 9, 2006)

Cool  So your looking at about 500 BHP now?


----------



## seanab (Jul 20, 2006)

hehe,

Na its my daily driver so just 400-420 and thats it.

Seems after that a few other things have to be changed.

Seen as its in bits what Should i do? 
Where to get the parts?

Decat -
Downpipes-
...???...-


----------



## MichaelG (Feb 21, 2002)

Nice !

Saw this parked on the hardgate at the weekend, very very mint looking !!

Michael


----------



## seanab (Jul 20, 2006)

*hello and update!*

Cheers Man!

My mate lives there!

Looks like its going to be off the road for a bit, The clutch is slipping and the master cylinder went yesterday! what a pain!

but on the pluss side i got my down pipes and they are huge! should make a differance!

I'll be running about in a 2.0 white 205 for the comming month or so atleast it will do more than 18mpg!

Cheers

Sean


----------



## NuttyRB26 (Jul 9, 2006)

Has the new clutch arrived yet?


----------



## seanab (Jul 20, 2006)

No not yet  

STILL another 4 weeks, they didnt have stock even thou they said they did... so a 2-3 weeks wait has turned in to a 5-6 weeks wait!

Its still driveable just not in 3/4/5th anywhere near full power... it gives me a chance to learn how to drive it first :lol:

still a pain in the **** thou... got it got a good price thou so atleast thats a bonus!

Sean


----------



## NuttyRB26 (Jul 9, 2006)

Yeah that's a point. It's annoying when companies say something is in stock when it's not.. :chairshot


----------



## terry_jones (Aug 9, 2006)

Im sorry i just dont like it.


----------



## seanab (Jul 20, 2006)

Like What?


----------



## seanab (Jul 20, 2006)

ITS ALIVE!!!!!!!! Put in the new clutch yesterday and has it at a Rolling road today for a power run... 323Wbhp or 387FBHP ON A DYNO-DYNAMICS ROLLERS!

Well Chuffed!

However i have just bought some cams and other goodies so there is FAR FAR more to come!!!


----------

